# Unknown language: cu've av'ey la tua



## zero_cool

Please help me with this translation Im dying to know someone sent me an sms and I don't know what language it's in but I know it exists


----------



## avok

"la tua" looks like Italian.


----------



## zero_cool

I know but Italian doesn't work in any of the translators


----------



## yoshiko

It seems Gothic, but I may be wrong.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Might be a dialect of Italian. Some of them look like that. Ever tried reading Napulitano?


----------

